# After a bout with severe diarrhea my 10 week old p



## willag (May 25, 2008)

After a bout with severe diarrhea my 10 week old pup was diagnosed with Coccidia a little over a week ago. The vet prescribed Albon and metronidazole along with Hills Prescription Diet I/D canned. He took the two meds and ate the Hills and the diarrhea has stopped. With the last few cans of Hills, I transitioned him over to Canidae ALS. He loves Canidae but now he is pooping around 6 times per day, the poop is normal consistency. He weighs 17lbs, so I have been feeding him Canidae's recommended 2 cups per day divided by 4 feedings per day. Pooping this much, doesnt seem normal, should I wait longer for him to adjust to the Canidae or try something similar like Innova Adult?


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse pooped a lot on Canidea too, every dog is different on foods we have tried several different kinds of high quality foods and we have seemed to settle on Orijen and now his poop is small and goes 3-4 times a day, instead of 6-7 huge ones, I also noticed Jesse's coat this morning is was very shiny too. What is good for one dog may not get the same results with another dog. I tackled it with trials for a month or more long.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Sounds like my Cody as a puppy... he ate Science Diet large breed puppy, and he pooped about 8 times a day (although he ate only 3 times a day)... then we went on to Royal Canine and his poops went down to about 4-5 per day... then went on to Nature's Variety and his poops went down to 3 per day... now I am feeding him O&M (Owen and Mandell) which is the BEST food by far, and he is only pooping 1-2 a day.
Also the AMOUNT he is eating has decreased significantly because with Science Diet he was eating about 7-8 cups per day (YES you read it right) and with this food he is only eating 3-3 1/4 cups per day... HUGE difference!


----------



## rizzodm (Mar 16, 2008)

I switched from Canidae ALS to Royal Canin and the poops have decreased in frequency and size.

Dawn


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Since the Coccidia wasn't that long ago, I'd give the Canidae a bit longer. Poor pup's GI Tract is probably just a mess.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Something my vet suggested as well...... try adding good bacteria to his food as it will help his gut adjust after the insult of the diarrhea. I use just a human grade acidopholus supplement with the food. 

I also give a product called Super Digestaway which is a non prescription digestive enzyme. This helps them absorb and use the food more efficiently and may help reduce the amount of poops. 

Both of these can be found at the health food store. 

May or may not help but it won't hurt him. My pup had Coccidia as well and this did help him get over it. I still give him these things as he has a sensitive gut now. He is a year now.


----------



## willag (May 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your responses! The little fellow pooped 10 times yesterday (poop was normal consistancy) while eating 2 1/2 cups of Canidae, so I have decided to not feed him anymore Canidae for now. Today, I am going to feed him just Hills Prescription Diet I/D (canned) and see if this settles things down. As you all have mentioned, his GI tract is still probably in an uproar from recovering from the Coccidia/diarrhea. Kathy, I think I will take your suggestion and add some good bacteria to his diet to help him get over this. 

One other thing, for about a week now, he eats like really fast like he is starving. I have not been giving him any more than 1/2 - 2/3 cups at a time (4 times per day) because I dont want to overload his stomach. He gets upset because I will not give him more at each feeding.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: willagThanks everyone for your responses! The little fellow pooped 10 times yesterday (poop was normal consistancy) while eating 2 1/2 cups of Canidae, so I have decided to not feed him anymore Canidae for now. Today, I am going to feed him just Hills Prescription Diet I/D (canned) and see if this settles things down. As you all have mentioned, his GI tract is still probably in an uproar from recovering from the Coccidia/diarrhea. Kathy, I think I will take your suggestion and add some good bacteria to his diet to help him get over this.
> 
> One other thing, for about a week now, he eats like really fast like he is starving. I have not been giving him any more than 1/2 - 2/3 cups at a time (4 times per day) because I dont want to overload his stomach. He gets upset because I will not give him more at each feeding.


Sounds like YOU need to settle down and stop changing his food. If his poop was normal yesterday, WHY on earth are you changing his food taday? Don't be surprised if the diarrhea is back again today.

And he is might be eating like he is starving because he is. 2 cups a day may not be enough. (OR he could just be a dog that likes to eat.)


----------



## willag (May 25, 2008)

Tracy, do you think pooping 10 times per day is normal? I saw where you posted similar concerns about poop/Canidae in the Diet/Nutrition section about a week ago. What was your resolution?


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

So how is your pup doing now.... a month later. Everything back to normal. What are you feeding today.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## willag (May 25, 2008)

He is doing fine now, he is pooping around 3 times per day. I am still feeding him Canidae ALS (old formula) but I am concerned about their new improved formula. I have about 2 weeks worth of food left before I have to decide to stay with Canidae or switch to something else like Innova Adult.


----------

